# Banks Co.



## GAcarver (Sep 22, 2008)

found a rubbed tree with the top boke out and a fresh scrape.  Looks like maybe an early rut.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 22, 2008)

Just give me directions and I will check it out for you.   I havn't seen any signs yet in my place in Banks County besides a few new rub lines, but havn't been looking that hard yet.


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 23, 2008)

Saw a glimpse of a buck Sunday am. Looked to be a good one, saw a few does nad took a doe about 8:00 am. 5 yard shot. First one in 4 years.


----------



## ssmith (Oct 14, 2008)

*Banks County*

Acorns galore-nice to have -when didn't have any last year. Hunted Sat am- had three deer run with I went to back gate on my property- then wind blew like a hurricane all day Sat and Sunday- sat in woods yesterday evening, suprised that I saw nothing. Will give it a try tonight-and Wed am.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 14, 2008)

Found fresh pawed place, saw nothing sunday evening,
will try again sometime this week and saturday am.


----------



## linefuse (Nov 1, 2008)

*Deer*

Hunted Friday morning and saw 15 deer. 2 spikes, a 4- pointer and 12 does. My buddy who was hunting about 200 yards away saw a 6 pointer and 9 does that morning. They were really moving. There are acorns everywhere. We have killed 2 does and a spike with 8 inch spikes so far.


----------



## MSD (Nov 2, 2008)

where abouts do yall hunt in banks . I hunt off  of 51 on poole rd near the dump and the is not that much going on like in the past no rubs scrapes .  Ihave seen plenty of does  so maybe thing will change.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well i am an active hunter in Banks County and I have seen a few bucks checking out some does but i havent seen no real chasing or fighting happening yet. I did however find eight scrapes in my foodplot Friday that was not there wednesday so maybe they will be cranking it up soon. The deer i have been watching really havent had the dark glands on their legs either. My uncle killed an eight and his were still light brown and that was last week. And i hunt off of Hwy 59


----------



## linefuse (Nov 2, 2008)

We hunt off of 63. We have 205 acres. Hunted this morning. Saw a coyote and shot him. Does anyone else have trouble with coyotes??


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Nov 2, 2008)

linefuse said:


> We hunt off of 63. We have 205 acres. Hunted this morning. Saw a coyote and shot him. Does anyone else have trouble with coyotes??



Man we're eat up with coyotes in the City of Cornelia. We have several small wooded buffer areas around my street and the dang coyotes live there. Can see them every day walking right up the dang street.


----------



## TimR (Nov 3, 2008)

I found several scrapes on our place Saturday.  Haven't seen any good chasing yet but the smaller bucks seem to be getting interested in the ladies.

tr


----------



## Invisible (Nov 3, 2008)

Unlike ssmith, we had substantially more acorns last year at this time than we do this season. That said, I hunt about 100 acres in Banks, and we're really just starting to see the deer moving consistently. Evening seems better than the morning. Saw an 8-point and seven does Saturday evening.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 3, 2008)

Took a huge doe Sturday morn.  Saw 7 all does.


----------



## buckmaster10 (Nov 4, 2008)

saw 9 does and a tall spike with it. Not chasing yet. I think they are starting to get interested, but not quite there yet.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 4, 2008)

The doe I took was not even close to ready,


----------



## MSD (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw a fork horn on a doe this morning let him walk and seen three more does after that.


----------



## MSD (Nov 7, 2008)

went this morning and seen 4 does no bucks . Did some scouting when I got down and found  2 fress scrapes will be hunting them mon and tues next week we will see what happens.


----------



## linefuse (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone seeing any rut signs yet. Ive seen a few young bucks chasing but thats it. Not may scrapes on my land yet.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 10, 2008)

Did not get to go this weekend, but hope to get back Saturday am.
They should be getting started.


----------



## TimR (Nov 11, 2008)

Starting to see more scrapes but still not any chasing.  The bucks that I have seen haven't shown much sign of rutting yet.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 16, 2008)

I havent been but a few times this week but ive been seeing a few does every night but the bucks arent behind them chasing yet. I havent seen a buck here lately though.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 17, 2008)

Found massive fresh scrapes and huge fresh scrubs, took a doe yesterday am.  Should have let her walk but wasn't thinking.
Any advice on hunting scrapes?


----------



## TimR (Nov 19, 2008)

My dad killed a beast yesterday that was just getting started.  His neck was swollen and his hocks were stained and he stunk!  The next 10 days should be happening!!


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 19, 2008)

TimR said:


> My dad killed a beast yesterday that was just getting started.  His neck was swollen and his hocks were stained and he stunk!  The next 10 days should be happening!!



Where did he kill it at if you dont mind me asking and we would love to see some pictures...Im still looking for  a big one. Buddy killed a nine up in habersham and he had urine from his hocks all the way to his hooves...He was sure enough ripe. Bad thing about it was the deer had a big lump on his chest right between his legs and the processor wouldnt take it and recommended just throwing it away besides the head. He also said the infection would make all of his hair fall off. I heard a few weeks back that someone killed a monster nine pointer off of 164 around the 85 bridges that was 22" wide I think..anybody else hear about this....?


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh and I went this evening and rattled and grunted and what not and not a thing showed up till about 15 minutes till and it was a big doe and two of her fawns with nothing behind them and her hocks were gettin there it looked like but wasnt really really dark yet.


----------



## TimR (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm still waiting on him to send me some pics.  The rack was nice but the body on this deer was huge.  The processor estimated it was between 200-210 and it felt every bit of that trying to drag it out.

I'm in the southern end of the county.  We don't have much land but there is plenty of land around us and I don't think it gets too much pressure.  I haven't heard about a big one being killed near 164 and 85 but I wouldn't doubt it.  There are some big deer around there.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 20, 2008)

The doe I took Saturday showed no signs of being ready, but from what I saw from the buck he must be ready and waiting. Taking my son Saturday am. I hope he gets a chance at this one.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 20, 2008)

I live right at the Stephens/Banks Co line and not seeing much activity.  Seen a lot of rubs (look to be a week or so old) and only a couple of old scrapes.  Usually by this time of year the area that I hunt looks like a mine field with scrapes and the rubs are more numerous.  Hopefully it's running just a little late.  Usually the first two weeks of November is when I see all the action and signs, so maybe they're a couple weeks late???


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 24, 2008)

Watched a doe pee in a scrape but no big boy.  Killed a four point this weekend, he was in rut, hocks black and stinking. Took my son Sunday am. saw 4 does.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 25, 2008)

I mean has the rut done come and gone..are we in it now or it just hasnt happened yet? I havent seen any chasing what so ever yet and I usually do. Havent had one come in on the rattlin horns either.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 25, 2008)

I had a small 4 point come in Saturday to rattln. but no chasing.
I know the rut is on becuase the doe working the scrape, but where are the bucks?


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 25, 2008)

Went out today and saw nothing.  I'm heading back out in the morning.  I'm cornfused if they are rutting?  Still haven't seen any sign of the rut


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hunted from 3 til dark with not a sign of any deer just 4 good gobblers...If i didnt know anybetter I would of had a fresh turkey for thanksgiving. My uncle said he has been seeing them chase but not me...and he hunts about 2 miles from me. Dont know what exactly is going on


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 26, 2008)

I think it's just bad luck.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Nov 26, 2008)

Got up this morning and not a thing..only excitement I had was a big boom from an explosion. Transfer truck flipped on 85 and caught a fire. Shut it down most of the day.


----------



## linefuse (Dec 2, 2008)

Killed a good buck last week here in banks county. he was following a doe and he was in full rut.


----------



## GAcarver (Dec 2, 2008)

Saw nothing this weekend, but everyone around us must have.


----------



## MSD (Dec 3, 2008)

Day after thanksgiving killed a doe that mornning took my 14 year old cuz that afternoone for his first hunt .   We had three deer come in on us told him to shoot the biggest one turnd out to be a spike.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Dec 4, 2008)

i Have officially been seven times and seen a doe once of those seven. Did see four decent toms one day and then atleast 40 hens on another...maybe turkey season will be a little better. LINEFUSE lets see that good deer you took.


----------



## 264 Fred (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone ever hunted the Banks co. goverment land behind the adult learning center that is willing to share information about what kind of deer are in the area ? Size of bucks , number of deer seen . I have a handicap hunt there in a dew days . Thanks for any help


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Sep 14, 2009)

The Deer seem to be hitting the muscadines pretty heavy. The white oaks seem to be dropping a little. Found one yesterday that was dropping pretty good. Seen two this afternoon both does. Good luck to everyone this season.


----------



## biker13 (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone hunting in Banks County this year?09? near Lula?


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 22, 2009)

Still hunting the same place I did last year, saw four openng morn.
3 does and a cow horn spike still in velvet.


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 22, 2009)

I will be around south Banks Crossing.


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 26, 2009)

A freind of mine shot a nice 9 point opening morning around 8:15 ON A CREEK BOTTOM.


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 28, 2009)

Doe down Sunday am. 7:30: yeah:, Raining acorns, almost a double, found a nice rube, hope it's the same deer from last year. Great morning I was home by 8:30.


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 28, 2009)

red, they were really comming down, one actully hit one of the deer on the head. Hope to get back in at east one time this week, going to take my recurve.


----------



## MSD (Sep 28, 2009)

Hendeson rd banks county seen 10 doe and a 6 point this morning . White and red  oak everywhere Ihave a tone of hickory nuts but dont know if the deer will mess with um or not.


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 13, 2009)

Saw 6 does Sunday evening, no good shot. First deer i have seen this year on an evening hunt.  Tons of acorns on the ground.


----------



## GA GAME GETTER (Oct 18, 2009)

my buddy shot a small buck in rut this morning it was chasing a doe


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is a deer that my buddy killed from Banks County. One of the better ones I seen taken. He has some crazy mass for a Banks County deer if you ask me. His G2's have more mass than his bases almost. He was hunting a big bottom the other morning when he came out byself just cruising.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh and I hunted yesterday evening saw a doe and her fawn about 20 minutes before dark. Still havent seen a buck but have some good ones on my trail cam. Good luck to everyone and post some pics if you get one.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 13, 2009)

Found a fresh scrape last weekend, but no chasing.


----------



## ssmith (Nov 23, 2009)

*Shot a Nice 9pt 11/21*

Had eight does and then this buck Saturday morning


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 23, 2009)

Great deer where in banks county do you hunt


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 30, 2009)

Ratteled up a three point yesterday about 5:00pm. He came in ready for a fight, hair on his back and neck sticking up.  Field dressed 95 pounds.


----------



## jrfinch (Nov 30, 2009)

My dad killed a 12 pointer saturday morning chasing does. Ill post a pic tonight.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Dec 1, 2009)

I was seeingdoes regularly last week but come Saturday andsunday I don't know where the went. I haven't seen a buck in a month which is usually exact opposite. I usually see all bucks and a few does.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 1, 2009)

we are not seeing as many deer as we were earlier in the year saw4pt and spike that might grow up and be something in a couple years my son killed a ugly looking 3pt last week maybe things will get better


----------



## bowhunter121 (Dec 5, 2009)

i think all the deer have moved out of my end of banks county


----------



## ssmith (Dec 14, 2009)

*Nice six pointer*

Had a six pointer come within 30 yards- wide spread-but decided to save for my grandson to get a shot at Christmas week-this was on Friday the 4th . Had two does run off from behind my back on Sat the 5th-all I saw then.


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 14, 2009)

Saw a large 10 bedding in a brier patch with 2 does last fri morn


----------

